# Nut/seed butter allowed in schools?



## hamlet_cat (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a toddler and I want to send her to school with a nut butter or seed butter that doesn't pose a problem for other kids.  Since it is fairly easy to make it yourself, I was wondering what type of nuts and seeds are allowed in schools or which nuts and seeds are not allowed, any information would be helpful since noone in my area seems to know.  All they tell me is no peanut butter but I didn't know if there were any other nuts and seeds that children can be allergic too.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2012)

hamlet_cat said:


> I have a toddler and I want to send her to school with a nut butter or seed butter that doesn't pose a problem for other kids. Since it is fairly easy to make it yourself, I was wondering what type of nuts and seeds are allowed in schools or which nuts and seeds are not allowed, any information would be helpful since noone in my area seems to know. All they tell me is no peanut butter but I didn't know if there were any other nuts and seeds that children can be allergic too.


 
I do know that in this area, no nuts of any kind, in any form. When I make the cranberry/pumpkin breads for the church, I make the nutless ones first. I make sure my counter tops are almost sterile. I don't take any nuts out of the freezer for up to a week before I am to start bakiing. Also all my equipment hasn't been used for any food that may have had nuts in it. I love to eat peanut butter right out of the jar. One night close to baking day, that is what I did. When I was done, I boiled the spoon. 

Most schools have epipens on hand. But how fast can a teacher get their hands on one? Is it kept in the nurses room under lock and key? And most schools don't have full time nurses. Who has the key? Some children are so sensitive to nuts, that just being next to and touching another child who has eaten some nut butter or eaten nuts of any kind can trigger an allergic reaction. It is in the best interest of all children if you keep the nut products at home. You don't know what any child may be allergic to. But we do know that a lot of children are allergic to nuts and nut products. 

I realize you want to feed your child healthy foods. But try to find another food product to use. It is not worth the risk to do otherwise.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2012)

hamlet_cat said:
			
		

> I have a toddler and I want to send her to school with a nut butter or seed butter that doesn't pose a problem for other kids.  Since it is fairly easy to make it yourself, I was wondering what type of nuts and seeds are allowed in schools or which nuts and seeds are not allowed, any information would be helpful since noone in my area seems to know.  All they tell me is no peanut butter but I didn't know if there were any other nuts and seeds that children can be allergic too.



You should check with an administrator at your daughter's school. They should be able to provide you with all of the school's policies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2012)

Our schools offer sunflower butter as an alternative to peanut butter.  Some schools also have tables in the cafeteria set aside as peanut free zones.  It's a good idea to talk to the admin or school nurse.


----------

